# Any shows in WA/OR



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know of any 4-H or open pack goat shows in Oregon or Washington this summer or fall?

I did find that Thurston County Fair has a pack goat class as part of the fair. Are there any other pack goat classes out there?

Tonia


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Tonia, 

Do you know what days of the Thurston County Fair the pack goat events will be held? We live not too far and would love to go watch.

Rose-Marie
Chehalis, WA


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Packgoat class is this coming Friday at the Thurston County fair. I think its in the afternoon, but not sure yet.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the info...we will try to be there.

Rose-Marie


----------

